# Diebstahl von Angelzubehör



## Andal (8. Dezember 2020)

Aus einer offenstehenden Garage ... das ist ja mehr eine Mitnahme nach Aufforderung, denn ein Diebstahl.

Leutz: Passt's auf euer Zeug auf!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (8. Dezember 2020)

... und verkauft niemals nich von der eigenen Bude/Garage heraus irgendwelches Zeuch aus Kleinanzeigen ! [/klugscheissmodus aus]


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2020)

Ebay Kleinanzeigen ist eh der verlässlichste Weg, sich dubioses Volk ins Haus zu locken!


----------



## hanzz (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab mein Zeugs in meiner Wohnung. Da muss erstmal einer an meinen Hunden, dann an meiner Frau und dann an mir vorbei.
Spätestens aber bei meiner Frau gibt derjenige auf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (8. Dezember 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ebay Kleinanzeigen ist eh der verlässlichste Weg, sich dubioses Volk ins Haus zu locken!


Ja, Ede K. kommt meist nur des Nachts zum "abholen". Es gibt aber auch immer wieder lustige Leute. Da kaufen die Kerle und die Freundinnen/Frauen bezahlen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Dezember 2020)

Die Diebe versuchen, mit seltsamen, laienhaften Verkaufsannoncen in Wochenend-Ausgaben von Zeitungen Ihre "Beute" zu verkaufen! 
Hoffentlich meldet sich die Polizei drauf... Die bestohlen  Kollegen dürften Ihre Ausrüstungen von der Hausratversicherung ersetzt bekommen, wenn vorhanden... 

Denke, diese Angler sind vorher ausgespäht worden und die Diebe wollen sich mit dem Erlös evtl. Ihre Drogen- oder Alkoholsucht finanzieren....


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Die Diebe versuchen, mit seltsamen, laienhaften Verkaufsannoncen in Wochenend-Ausgaben von Zeitungen Ihre "Beute" zu verkaufen!
> Hoffentlich meldet sich die Polizei drauf... Die bestohlen  Kollegen dürften Ihre Ausrüstungen von der Hausratversicherung ersetzt bekommen, wenn vorhanden...
> 
> Denke, diese Angler sind vorher ausgespäht worden und die Diebe wollen sich mit dem Erlös evtl. Ihre Drogen- oder Alkoholsucht finanzieren....


Hallo,

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.
Bei einer offenen Garage gibts nichts von der Versicherung und beim Auto da sind die Wertsachen gedeckelt welche man von der Versicherung ersetzt bekommt. Bei mir wären das etwa 2000 Euro welche ich, bei Diebstahl aus dem Auto ersetzt bekäme, obwohl mein Hausrat auf 100.000 Euro versichert ist, bekomme ich beim Klauen aus dem Auto nur 2% der Versicherungssumme maximal ersetzt. Also aufpassen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (8. Dezember 2020)

Das man das geklaute Zeug jemals wieder sieht, ist eh reine Illusion. Das ist längst in Regionen, wo Käufer nicht lange fragen und Verkäufer keine Risiken eingehen...!


----------



## YoshiX786 (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe bisher zum Glück noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen machen müssen, aber das liegt vllt. auch daran, dass jeder der meine Wohnung betritt, von zwei ausgebildeten Malinois-Rüden empfangen wird.


----------



## prinz1 (8. Dezember 2020)

Diese "nette" Erfahrung habe ich vor ein paar Jahren auch machen dürfen.
War aber definitiv ein "Insiderjob" oder Diebstahl auf Bestellung, denn es wurde nur das Angelzeug geklaut, ca 2800 € Schaden.
Das Tauchzeug daneben, Rasenmäher und alles andere, was auch schnell Geld bringt, blieb liegen.
Ergebnis: Nix, Ermittlungen eingestellt, nie wieder was aufgetaucht. Gott sei Dank hat die Versicherung gezahlt.
Seitdem liegt nix mehr in der Garage, alles nur noch im Haus, ebenfalls von Hund, Frau und mir bewacht.
Gruß

der prinz


----------



## Minimax (8. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir wurde vor Jahren einmal eingebrochen. Ich wohne Strassenseitig im Erdgeschoss, und da ist es ziemlich leicht, einfach Fenster aufdrücken.. Es war wohl nicht sehr ernstgemeint, denn Die  Schurken waren nur in einem Zimmer und haben nichts gestohlen ausser einem Laptop, auf dem Gottseidank keine sensiblen Daten waren- vermutlich ist das Ding 150m weiter in die Spree gesegelt. Es war auch sozusagen "auf EInladung" denn der EInbruch ereignete sich am vorletzten Tag eines 4wöchigen Auslandsaufenthaltes meinerseits (Plötzlich ruft mitten am Ende der Welt die Berliner Polizei an, da war ich schon etwas verwundert). Vermutlich haben die bekifften Jungens jeden Tag durchs Fenster den Lappy gesehen, und gemerkt, das sich in der Wohnung wochenlang nichts regt.
Wie gesagt, "auf Einladung"- auch ein bisschen selber schuld. Der Verlust des Rechners war zu verschmerzen, aber seitdem mache ich ausgiebig Gebrauch von den Rolläden, irgendwie ist psychologisch schon ein bisschen die Leichtigkeit und das Vertrauen in das eigene Heim als sicheren Raum dahin. das ist das eigentlich Ärgerliche.


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Dezember 2020)

Ob da einige dabei sind, die den Hund mit ins Bett nehmen, und die Frau zum Angelzeug sperren?


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Dezember 2020)

Seit ich weiss dass mein Hund die Terrassentür von innen aufkriegt sehe ich das Thema entspannter


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Dezember 2020)

I kenn ein paar aus Regenstauf.
Einer davon ist Metzger. 
Wann der bestohlen wurde, dann leckmichfett. Da will der Räuber kein Räuber lieber nicht sein.


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Dezember 2020)

Die Frauen der Bestohlenen haben vielleicht das Angelzeug versteckt und schenken es Ihnen zu Weihnachten wieder.
Was glaubst, wie die sich freuen.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Dezember 2020)

Ich lese solche Meldungen mit Unbehagen.
Denn ich bin gerade von einem Haus in eine kleine Wohnung gezogen.
Mit diesem üblichen Lattenverschlag-Keller, wo nun seit einer Woche mein Angelkram steht?
Einzige Diebstahl Prävention wird sein, dass ich diese Latten mit Karton verkleiden werde, so wie es auch die anderen Bewohner gemacht haben.
Ob das ausreicht, nicht beklaut zu werden?

Jürgen


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Dezember 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich lese solche Meldungen mit Unbehagen.
> Denn ich bin gerade von einem Haus in eine kleine Wohnung gezogen.
> Mit diesem üblichen Lattenverschlag-Keller, wo nun seit einer Woche mein Angelkram steht?
> Einzige Diebstahl Prävention wird sein, dass ich diese Latten mit Karton verkleiden werde, so wie es auch die anderen Bewohner gemacht haben.
> ...


Einen hundert Prozentigen Schutz gibt es wohl nicht. 
Das Zeug vor Blicken schützen, ist schon mal super.
In Kartons kann man leicht Löcher schneiden / drücken. Evtl.  was stabileres?   Holz / Sperrholzplatten von innen anschrauben.
Zum Vorhängeschloss noch ein Fahradschloß, -es den Purschen so schwer wie möglich machen.


----------



## feko (9. Dezember 2020)

Hab auch einen Teil des täckels in der Garage liegen. Aus Faulheit schließe ich die auch nicht ab. 
Bisher 
Gut ich lebe auf dem Land. Hab eine Nachbarin die die Stasi in Person ist. 

Werde aber trotzdem ab jetzt abschließen. 
Sicher ist sicher. 
Vg


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Dezember 2020)

Noch ein Tip: Viele Futterale haben doch 2 Reißverschlüsse, die könnte man auch mit einem kleinen Vorhängeschloß sichern! 

Für alle, die so wie ich, ihr Zeug in Kelleräumen oder Dachbodenabteilen mit Lattenverschlägen lagern:  Tür mit besseren Beschlagteilen versehen und zusätzlich Tür mit einer gehärteten Kette an den benachbarten Holzlatten und einem zusätzlichen Vorhängeschloss sichern. 

ZUSÄTZLICH dafür sorgen, das die Eingangstür zu den Kellerabteilen IMMER abgeschlossen ist! Grade in der Stadt.. 

Ich wohne auch auf dem Land, aber Nachlässigkeit bei der Sicherung von Dachboden- und Kellerabteilen wird auch da ausgenutzt!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir waren die Tage auch Diebe in der Garage. Stoffdiebe! 
Denen war die Wathose zum Abtransport aber wohl zu sperrig


----------



## YoshiX786 (9. Dezember 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ob da einige dabei sind, die den Hund mit ins Bett nehmen, und die Frau zum Angelzeug sperren?


Das ist Standard


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Noch ein Tip: Viele Futterale haben doch 2 Reißverschlüsse, die könnte man auch mit einem kleinen Vorhängeschloß sichern!


Diese Reißverschlüsschen reiße ich mit dem kleinen Finger auseinander... Das ist eher was fürs eigene Gewissen.

Ich wohne auch auf dem Land - hier werden regelmäßig Gartenhütten geknackt. Da ist man auch hier nie sicher. Nem Kumpel wurde sein Zeug auch schon geklaut. Aus dem Keller - durch ein Fenster. Ist schon echt mies sowas!!


----------



## Andal (9. Dezember 2020)

Je besser etwas vermeintlich gesichert ist, desto größer wird doch für den Schmutzbuckel der Anreiz.


----------



## feko (9. Dezember 2020)

Ob mit oder ohne Schloss... So ein futteral ist schnell eingepackt


----------



## steffen78 (10. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht könntet ihr euch in euren kellerverschlag so ein alten massiven Metallspint stellen.da das wichtigste zeug(ruten) rein und den auch noch ordentlich abschließen. Hätte auch den Vorteil das man das von außen nicht sieht wenn da nochmal 3schlößer drum sind-zwecks neugierig machen...


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Dezember 2020)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könntet ihr euch in euren kellerverschlag so ein alten massiven Metallspint stellen.da das wichtigste zeug(ruten) rein und den auch noch ordentlich abschließen. Hätte auch den Vorteil das man das von außen nicht sieht wenn da nochmal 3schlößer drum sind-zwecks neugierig machen...


warum nicht gleich einen Waffenschrank für die No-name Ruten?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Dezember 2020)

Unterm Ehebett wäre auch noch Platz


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Unterm Ehebett wäre auch noch Platz


Und wo soll sich dann der Hausfreund verstecken ?


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Und wo soll sich dann der Hausfreund verstecken ?


Der kann dann unterm Bett die Ruten putzen


----------



## Ganerc (10. Dezember 2020)

Offenstehenden Garage  Kann der Dieb den Bestohlenen anzeigen wegen Verfügung zum Diebstahl?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Dezember 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Und wo soll sich dann der Hausfreund verstecken ?



ganz klassisch im Kleiderschrank


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. Dezember 2020)

Ohne Worte,....................

https://www.frankonia.de/p/sellier-bellot/357-mag-teilmantel-10-2g-158grs-150-stück/2007689?navCategoryId=63313


----------



## Ladi74 (10. Dezember 2020)

Hi Esox,
da musst du die Langfinger erstmal hören! 
Letztes WE haben es auch welche bei uns versucht. Beim Nachbarn die Kamera weggedreht, dreist, an deren Schlafzimmer vorbei, deren und unsere  Schlösser gecheckt.
Am WE gehe ich nie vor 2Uhr ins Bett, Fenster ist auch offen. Bis dahin war alles ruhig...
2Häuser weiter, wurde, in der Nacht,  das Trampolin und die komplette Gartenbeleuchtung geklaut!  In der gleichen Strasse, würde ein leerstehendes Haus ausgeräumt (Eigentümer verstorben) incl. Versuch das Auto aus der Garage zu klauen(Batterie leer).
Unser "Freund und Helfer", legt sich lieber auf die Lauer und jagt 3Uhr früh, besoffene Radfahrer, die durch die Fussgängerzone eiern.


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren die Tage auch Diebe in der Garage. Stoffdiebe!
> Denen war die Wathose zum Abtransport aber wohl zu sperrig







Stell denen doch ein Fitnessgerät hin.


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Dezember 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Diese Reißverschlüsschen reiße ich mit dem kleinen Finger auseinander... Das ist eher was fürs eigene Gewissen.
> 
> Ich wohne auch auf dem Land - hier werden regelmäßig Gartenhütten geknackt. Da ist man auch hier nie sicher. Nem Kumpel wurde sein Zeug auch schon geklaut. Aus dem Keller - durch ein Fenster. Ist schon echt mies sowas.


Auch dafür gibt es Mausefallen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Dezember 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 361660
> 
> Stell denen doch ein Fitnessgerät hin.


Ein Fitnessgerät, da müssen die ja Schlange stehen. Habe 6 Stück aufgestellt. 5 wurden bereits benutzt. 
Aber das macht die Hose auch nicht mehr heil.


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Dezember 2020)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Hi Esox,
> da musst du die Langfinger erstmal hören!
> Letztes WE haben es auch welche bei uns versucht. Beim Nachbarn die Kamera weggedreht, dreist, an deren Schlafzimmer vorbei, deren und unsere  Schlösser gecheckt.
> Am WE gehe ich nie vor 2Uhr ins Bett, Fenster ist auch offen. Bis dahin war alles ruhig...
> ...





Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ein Fitnessgerät, da müssen die ja Schlange stehen. Habe 6 Stück aufgestellt. 5 wurden bereits benutzt.
> Aber das macht die Hose auch nicht mehr heil.


Reparieren. Kleb was drüber, und den Mäusen den Schnabel zu.
https://www.bing.com/images/search?...C82911029FDF83FEB&first=1&tsc=ImageHoverTitle


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Dezember 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Reparieren. Kleb was drüber, und den Mäusen den Schnabel zu.
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Reparaturset+für+Wathosen&qs=n&form=QBIDMH&sp=-1&ghc=1&pq=reparaturset+für+wathosen&sc=0-25&cvid=E2696C149B5B4F2C82911029FDF83FEB&first=1&tsc=ImageHoverTitle


Werde ich probieren. Danke für den Link   
Sind halt verdammt groß die Löcher.


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Dezember 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Werde ich probieren. Danke für den Link
> Sind halt verdammt groß die Löcher.


Nix da, eine neue gibt es nicht -du kennst ja gar kein Sparen. Kauf dir für ein Teil des Geldes lieber eine Katze.


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Nix da, eine neue gibt es nicht -du kennst ja gar kein Sparen. Kauf dir für ein Teil des Geldes lieber eine Katze.


Ich hatte mal 2 Mäuse in der Bude. Am Waldrand in einer Bude mit Grundmauern von sechzehnhunderthaumichblau auch keine große Sache, aber lästig. Ich lieh mir kurz die Rauhaardackeldame meiner Mutter. Es stand dann zwar kaum noch etwas da, wo es stehen sollte, aber die Nager blieben dauerhaft weg. In Ermangelung von Dackeln kann man auch auf kleine Terrier zurückgreifen, die erfüllen den Zweck ebenso.


----------

